# Does anyone know the artist/song in the Nissan Altima commercial



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

As the title says does anyone the the artist/song in the Nissan Altima commercial I think it goes "here in my car I feel safest of all". Thanks.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I don't recall seeing the commercial, but I did a search on Kazaa and this is what came up. Cars by Gary Numan.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I WANT the CD collection of the guy who picks the music for the Nissan commercials.

A sample of songs they have featured:

1. "Breathe" Telepopmusik (Just Breathe.........)
2. "Days Go By" Dirty Vegas (Woman in Cap pops and locks in the passenger seat)
3. "Start the Commotion" <I'm not sure of the artist>

These are just the ones I recognise. There have been several others I liked that I could not identify.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Some commercials have some great tunes. The Zales commercial at Christmas time drove us crazy trying to find out the song. Finally found it was "Kiss me like you mean it" by Magnetic Fields. I had never heard of them, but they have a sizeable catalog. Thank goodness for the internet.


----------



## Eyedox (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BobMurdoch _
> *"Days Go By" Dirty Vegas (Woman in Cap pops and locks in the passenger seat)*


I think that the "Days Go By" song was for a Mitsubishi Eclipse commercial, not Nissan.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Good ones for Saturn also. Too bad about the car that goes with them.

"Forever Young" by Alphaville (couples dancing in streets and fields)


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eyedox _
> *
> I think that the "Days Go By" song was for a Mitsubishi Eclipse commercial, not Nissan. *


Duh, mental burp here. I meant the Mitsubishi people had the best music. That was the Mitsubishi ads I referenced in my earlier post.

The Nissan boys run a close second.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BobMurdoch _
> *I WANT the CD collection of the guy who picks the music for the Nissan commercials.
> 
> A sample of songs they have featured:
> ...


"Start The Commotion" is by The Wiseguys.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

The video for the Dirty Vegas song was terrible; The car ad was much better.


----------

